# Gas or exhaust fumes in cabin



## aponcin (Sep 18, 2004)

'95 Maxima. 170k and in good shape. Minnesota vehicle. This winter we have noticed that a fairly strong odor exists within the cabin when idling-whether in park or at a stoplight. It only seems to happen when the air temperatures reach maybe 20 degrees or lower. My wife thinks the smell is exhaust fumes, I feel it smells more like gas. 

We took it to a dealer and they couldn't figure it out and since it got too warm that day they couldn't smell anything so I am wondering how much they even looked into it.

Anyone know about this?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

First thing I think I would look for is an exhaust leak...seems a more plausible thing with 170k+ miles in salty winter regions.

I take it you aren't getting any error codes at all?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

check your rubber fuel lines at the ends for leakage around the fittings.. it's very common on older cars, and a constant problem on 89-94 Maximas.

also check to make sure you don't have any exhaust leaks. common places are the flanges on the exhaust, and the flex section just behind the engine and in front of the cat.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Oooooo...Flex section...Check for frays.


----------



## aponcin (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks for posts everyone. No check engine light. Will look into these suggestions. Wouldn't leaky exhaust still be noticeable in warmer temps?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

sometimes yes, sometimes no..

often times on flange leaks, the lower temperatures cause the metal to contract just enough so they leak while cold.. once the engine warms up, they stop leaking. very fun to hunt those things down.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

It's fairly common, if on take-off, your hear puttering under the hood, it's the flange. i would just make sure everything is tightened, and pray for warmer weather.

MrEous, what's up with the take it off comment? I don't really do that anymore; at least not for guys.


----------



## aponcin (Sep 18, 2004)

MrEous said:


> Oooooo...Flex section...Check for frays.


I took a digital photo of what I believe is the flex section, completely torn on the front side. It doesn't look like I can attach. 

This would cause the stench? How much to replace. Thanks!


----------



## aponcin (Sep 18, 2004)

nismosleeper said:


> It's fairly common, if on take-off, your hear puttering under the hood, it's the flange. i would just make sure everything is tightened, and pray for warmer weather.
> .



What exactley is the flange? Thanks


----------

